# Anyone familiar with this Gospel band ???



## Mayflower (Mar 29, 2009)

Anyone familiar with this Gospel band ??? 

What's their name ? Any information ?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYv6RdQ1VmU&feature=related]YouTube - Gather 'Round, Ye Children, Come[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5O8h-pkrqM&NR=1]YouTube - Matthew's Begats[/ame]

-----Added 3/29/2009 at 02:33:51 EST-----



Mayflower said:


> Anyone familiar with this Gospel band ???
> 
> What's their name ? Any information ?
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SK2PX7hH6io&feature=related]YouTube - Labor of Love[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfQQVCoCgTo&feature=related]YouTube - O Come, O Come, Emmanuel[/ame]


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 29, 2009)

the last song O come, O come, Emmanuel

was on a cd by this guy whoes music I really like, here are some examples
Andrew Peterson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_cE78quw6k]YouTube - Faith Cafe with Guest Andrew Peterson[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIOczph6nQE]YouTube - Andrew Peterson - Family Man[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrUkZP5xmq4]YouTube - So Long Moses by Andrew Peterson[/ame]

And as a last and special treat my favorite, "Matthew`s begats"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snURV57_tjo]YouTube - Andrew Peterson - Matthew's Begats[/ame]


----------



## he beholds (Mar 29, 2009)

Here's a website with the _Behold the Lamb of God_ CD on it and info about Andrew Peterson.

Thanks for posting this, it is really good!

We know Andrew Peterson from SquarePegAlliance, with folks like Derek Webb, who is our favorite.


----------



## raekwon (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, these clips are from Peterson's "Behold the Lamb of God" tour that he does with some friends of his every Christmas season. Not really a "band", per se.


----------

